# Hair cut, before and after pics!



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jul 12, 2006)

I had my hair cut yesterday, I liked it long but I'm going abroad on sunday and it's going to be really hot and sticky so I wanted a bit of the weight taking off, anyway

BEFORE






AFTER (excuse my makeupless face, had just been on the sunbed so I'm only wearing mascara)


----------



## kimmy (Jul 12, 2006)

it's cute. you have gorgeous hair


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 12, 2006)

You look great even without makeup! I like the haircut too.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 12, 2006)

you are so cute asdkfj asdf


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 12, 2006)

i likes....


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 12, 2006)

pretty


----------



## nyuroxmysox (Jul 12, 2006)

cuTEEE :]


----------



## user6 (Jul 12, 2006)

I like it, you look very nice!!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 14, 2006)

its so nice! you remind me so much of Allison Hannigan


----------

